# Dynaudio 362 Component set new.



## chinaonnitrous1 (Dec 28, 2008)

Dynaudio Esotec System 362 * BRAND NEW * Hertz Morel Rainbow 3 way component | eBay

Mine so is the Tru amp, i fixed the sign.

I am mauiblueg20


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Where did you buy these?

Chuck


----------



## chinaonnitrous1 (Dec 28, 2008)

I bought them from someone on caraudio.com or another forum.

They were previously purchased from an authorized dealer but never used by anyone. Just too deep of a project for me and too scared to start working on the car.


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

those are some ****ing horible pictures....

If I could see what you where selling I might be a little more interested


----------



## Bimmerboyali (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey if I win the auction. Can I pickup locally? I'm only 1.5 hours away from u

Thanks

AJ.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I dont know, looks kinda sketchy IMO....

1) Esotec 362s dont come with individually boxed MW172
2) Auction for TRU B4100 states "Used to drive a Dynaudio component sent in semi-active fashion"


----------



## chinaonnitrous1 (Dec 28, 2008)

azngotskills said:


> I dont know, looks kinda sketchy IMO....
> 
> 1) Esotec 362s dont come with individually boxed MW172
> 2) Auction for TRU B4100 states "Used to drive a Dynaudio component sent in semi-active fashion"




They dont?!

Never knew that. Did I buy these from you? Your screen name looks so familliar.

The TRU amp was used for a different setup. I can't fit 8" midbass in the doors of a MkII Mr2. 

6.5" fit. Besides, when you see the woofer nothing was ever mounted, or attached. All the screw holes are still virgin. Not very tight, but still virgin.


----------



## chinaonnitrous1 (Dec 28, 2008)

Bimmerboyali said:


> Hey if I win the auction. Can I pickup locally? I'm only 1.5 hours away from u
> 
> Thanks
> 
> AJ.


Pick up is fine, although it might be cheaper to ship the items rather than you paying.....

4-6 for bay bridge toll, then 4 bucks toll over the Benica bridge plus gas for about 150 miles.

At 20mpg thats about 8 gallons

Thats about 36 bucks in gas and about 10 in bridge toll.

Your at about 46 bucks in cost to pick up. 

Unless your coming to San Francisco anyway then you are more than welcome to! :laugh:


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

chinaonnitrous1 said:


> They dont?!
> 
> Never knew that. Did I buy these from you? Your screen name looks so familliar.
> 
> ...


I dont think so not from me, but I have been on this site for years . I am not trying to call you out, but just want to make potential buyers aware. Dynaudio fakes are notorious and just looking out for everybody.

Lol fair enough, good luck with the sale man!


----------



## chinaonnitrous1 (Dec 28, 2008)

Ah ha!

They're legit, bought them from blackonblack98

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...t-closet-again-dyn-tru-alpine-pg-stinger.html


----------

